# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  سِوُوآإلٍفّْ ..!!

## كبرياء

آإلـسسلـآإم علـيكم ورحمة آإألله وبركآإأته ..{
مرآإأح ـب ..}!~
كـيف إآلحــآإأل ؟؟ عـسـإأكـمـ بخ ـيرر ..؟؟
المـؤؤهم .. 
قلنـآ نغير عن الدروس ., ونسسولف مو أإاحسن ؟؟ <~ وينك يالأدآره 
ههههه إأمززح ترى  :bleh: 
إأنـآ اليوم إأفرفر بموآقـع وخربوطـآإت .. 
لقيت شي أذهلني بصرآحه و خلآنـي مآ أصدق ..!!  :nuts: 
لـآ يكثر هرجي خذوو المضمون ..{


برنامج يتحدث معك كتابيا بذكاء شديد وبدون انترنت << مو مزح من جد .. 


اسم البرنامج : (ElizaTalk) 

الحجم : KB 119 (يعني ولا شيء)


1- يتحدث معك كتابيا وبدون انترنت
2- يعتبرك كالمريض ويعتبر نفسة الطبيب النفسي لك
3- له ذكاء خارق ( فعلا ابداع في الصنع)
4- عندما يشعر انك تستهزأ به إما ان يغلق المحادثة بينه وبينك او انه يستهزأ بك 
5- وهذه نصيحة ( إحذر الإدمان عليه )  :lol: 


طريقة تشغيله و التحدث معه:

1- بعد تحميل الملف قم بالضغط عليه نقرتين بالفأره
2- ستفتح لك نافذه سوداء ( نافذة الدوس ) تقول لك ( اضغط على اي زر)
3- سيأتي لك اسم البرنامج واسم صانعه ويطلب منك ( الضغط على اي زر) أيضا
4- سيطلب منك كتابة اسمك ( ولشدة ذكائة إذا كتبت اسم غير مفهوم او أحرف متشابهة يرفض هذا الإسم )
5- بعد كتابة اسمك اَضغط على مفتاح Enter
6- ومن ثم تبدأ المحادثه بعد مقدمه هو يكتبها لك وتتغير في كل مره تدخل بها البرنامج .


بعض من كلامه وقواعده:
1- في أغلب الأحيان يسألك كيف حالك؟ وان لم يسأل إسألة انت وستتعجب من اجابته !!
2- ان شتمته , في اغلب الأحيان يسألك اين تعلمت هذا الكلام وأحيانا يشتمك هو
3- ان كتبت كلمة مثل :yes يطلب منك تكملة كلمتك لتصبح : yes, I have أو يقول لك اكتب جمله مفيدة

عـآإأد إأنـآ مـآصدقت ..
قلت إلآ أحمل .. وحملته وفعلآ شي رهيب ويسولف بشكل ذكي
حتى إأني سألته تحب حد ؟ قالي لآ تسأليني أسأله تعصبني هههههههههههه
رجعت كررت عليه السؤال .. 
قـآلي إن إأكثر مشآكل العـآلم من الحب ..!!  :blink: 


إأنتوو جربوووهـ ..{
و قولوآ لي النتيجه ..}

من هنـآإ التحميل ..{



الموضوع بمآ فيه حلآل عليكمـ ..

سلآإأمي ..}
كبريآإأء ..~!

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

واوو جد كبرياء ..!

::

شي بصراحه اذا كذا ولا بدون نت عجبني بصراحه جاري التحميل وبجي اقول الش وش صار وياه 

بسلمو غاليتي عللطرح الحلو

موفقينـ

,,,,

----------


## looovely

كبريااااااااء :weird:  :weird: 
 أنتي من صجك :huh:  :wacko: ..هذا جني مو برنامج :wink:  هههههه 
 بـ حمله وباشوف,,تعرفي أوقات الواحد يحتاج يسولف مع أحد :wink:  
أسرار وأشياء ما تنقال :cool: ههههههههه 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه .. 

بارك الله فيك ..

وسوف يتم تجربته ..

كل المودة

----------


## قطعة سكر

اي جربته مررة حلوو
هههههههه ضحكني سؤالش له انت تحب لو لا خخخ
يسلمووو قلبوو
لاعدمنااك
تقبلي مروري 
سي ياا..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآهلآ
جربت برنامج جدي..
مآدري هو لو لآ 
اذا آكتب اسمي يكتب لي أكتبي أسم حقيقي لو سكري النافذة هههههههه}...
وهو آسمي بالسبلنج الصح وكلو صح بس أهو غبي ...!!
مشكورة كبرياء 
وعطاج الله العافية

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآإح الورد، 
حمآإس البرنآإمج  :nuts:  ..

وسؤآلش له قميل وعجبني جوآإبه  :toung:  ،

ثآإنكس على الطرح كبريآإء :) ..

إن شآإء الله آجربه  :bleh:  ..

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## كبرياء

> واوو جد كبرياء ..!
> 
> ::
> 
> شي بصراحه اذا كذا ولا بدون نت عجبني بصراحه جاري التحميل وبجي اقول الش وش صار وياه 
> 
> بسلمو غاليتي عللطرح الحلو
> 
> موفقينـ
> ...



 


يـآهلآ وغلآ زهوور ...{~
حيـآإأكـ ..  :amuse: 
ومـآإأننحرم ..}

----------


## كبرياء

> كبريااااااااء
> 
> أنتي من صجك..هذا جني مو برنامج هههههه 
> بـ حمله وباشوف,,تعرفي أوقات الواحد يحتاج يسولف مع أحد 
> أسرار وأشياء ما تنقالههههههههه 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه



 

ههههههه يآلله حمليه وش ورآك ..{
وإأسرآرك بأمـآن .}
تسسلمين ع الطله الحلووهـ ..}~!
لآإأعدمـ ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك الله العافيه .. 
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> وسوف يتم تجربته ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
يـآإأهلآ والله ..}
وعليكم السلآم والرحمة .. 
إأن شآلله ينـآل ع إأعجأإأبكم ..}
حيآكـ إأخوي ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> اي جربته مررة حلوو
> هههههههه ضحكني سؤالش له انت تحب لو لا خخخ
> يسلمووو قلبوو
> لاعدمنااك
> تقبلي مروري 
> سي ياا..~



 
ههههه بعد بنشوف البرآمج تحب وإلآ لآ 
وأنقهر مني الله يغربله ..}
تسسلمين ع الطلهـ النـآيس ..!
حيآك ..}

----------


## كبرياء

> يآهلآ
> جربت برنامج جدي..
> مآدري هو لو لآ 
> اذا آكتب اسمي يكتب لي أكتبي أسم حقيقي لو سكري النافذة هههههههه}...
> وهو آسمي بالسبلنج الصح وكلو صح بس أهو غبي ...!!
> مشكورة كبرياء 
> وعطاج الله العافية



 
ههههههه يـآهلآ وآلله روح ..}
جربيه مـآ توقع نفس اللي جربته لآنه مو غبي ..!
حيآك ..}
سي يوو

----------


## كبرياء

> صبآإح الورد،
> 
> 
> حمآإس البرنآإمج  .. 
> وسؤآلش له قميل وعجبني جوآإبه  ، 
> ثآإنكس على الطرح كبريآإء :) .. 
> إن شآإء الله آجربه  .. 
> ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ، 
> لآخلآ ولآعدم 
> تحيآتي



 

يـآهلآ وآلله  .., 
صبـآحك الجوود 
ربي مآيحرمنآ من توآصلك الحلوو ..}
ح ـيـآإأكـ ..}

----------


## علي pt

*مو مصدق الأخ من الفرح ..*

*باحمله ان شاء الله ،، والله يستر جآن مو يشابقني >>> هههه*


*مشكورين على جنون ابادعاتكم وجود عطاءكم*

----------


## مضراوي

تم الحميييييييييييييل
والله روووعه ~
يعطيك الف عاافيه 
تحياتووو
مضراوي

----------


## ليلاس

يعطيييييك العااااااافية كبريااااء ع الطرح

ربي يعطيييييك العاااااااافية

ما نعدم تميزك

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

شكله البرناامج يجنن

جاري التحميل

تسلمي كبرياء على البرناامج

----------

